# my baby r33 gtr



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres a few pics of my car, its always under going work for improvement, which so far has taken 2 years but its all worth it

hope you guys like


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Beautiful just beautiful.


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Blimey !! What a beast.

What's the spec ?


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

heres the spec of engine for now, a few bits will be changing very soon.

it done 614 at the fly at 1.2 bar with ease, is back at engine advantages at the mo having a final tune for the spec so hoping too see 650bhp with 500 plus torque with the boost spiked to 1.4 bar


ENGINE
2.6 twin turbo
Running on jun pistons
Lightened and balanced crank and rods 
New bearings
Jun rod bolts
Jun cranks bolts
Jun baffle
Jun oil pump 
Jun cams( 264 duration, 9.8m lift)
Race ported head.
Jun head bolts
2 t67 greedy turbos with external wastegates 
greedy blow off valve
De-cat pipe 
custom down pipe and external wastegate pipes
Blitz nur spec exhaust 
custom manifold
tomei 1.2 gasket
tomei gaskets the rest 
NGK plugs 
Blitz intercooler
Innovate performance oil cooler kit 
Greddy catch tank 
100mm hks entry air filters
Hks intercooler half piping kit 
Samco water pipe kit 
Braided hoses where possible 
Jun ultra light weight flywheel
Exceddy single plate clutch(do for now) 
Life Racing F88 engine management running anti lag and launch control(custom system used on leman gt cars)
sard 700cc injectors
tomei in tank pump
sard reg
air injectors


----------



## koopa (Aug 18, 2005)

what a gorgeous GTR  

Is that a little bit of pop-flaaame scorch marks i can see on the bumper just above the exhaust


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

lol, only a little mate 

thanks for the comments


----------



## Crosssr (Apr 17, 2005)

Stunning car. Would love to see it in the flesh, are you going to ny events this year?


----------



## AntD (Jun 1, 2005)

Thats a beauty mate


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

yum yum. 

IMO the engine bay is what sets the car apart. Great attention to detail.


----------



## inFOCUS (Jul 2, 2004)

a beast indeed, stunning engine bay.


----------



## GTRalex (Jan 21, 2005)

thats NO baby lol

very nice car mate looks awesome


----------



## wilfsp1 (Sep 27, 2004)

Stunning


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Indeed a fantastic looking beastie. Reminds of the Japsalon monster.
Well done mate, nice work.:smokin:


----------



## Midnight-Purple (Nov 30, 2005)

*Looks deep*

Very stunning.

Engine looks gorgeous so does the GTR.

Peoples GTR pics are getting better and better each time.

Well done


----------



## whoflungdung (May 7, 2005)

I don't like 33's......but

This ones, the nuts!

A thing of beauty.....

With a wallop as well!


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

cheers you lot, its not every ones cup of tea but i wanted to make it stand out a bit. think i have done that .. 

i am doing alot of shows this year so if you see it come and say hi


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

I think you need to polish it more under the bonnet


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

the engine bay is beautiful mate can see alot of wrk and thought gone into it :smokin:


----------



## richr32 (Oct 30, 2005)

the engine bay is beautiful mate, alot of time and effort spent on it nice 1


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

cheers guys, the engine has taken a while too get to that state but there is still more too come to freshen her up a little more. more carbon bits and shiny bits too too come also more exterior mods in carbon as well

c- thought you might say that...lol


----------



## GTRJack (Aug 27, 2005)

Your R33 GTR is the BEST LOOKING R33 EVER!  STUNNING! LOVE the engine bay also.


----------



## Wayners (Sep 27, 2005)

what exterior stuff have you got on there?

Skirts etc 

Wayne


----------



## anthonymcgrath (Feb 22, 2005)

absolutely beautiful and the photos are fantastic! that engine bay is stunning!


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

its a genuine jun bodykit with a top secret bonnet


----------



## Ajax (Jun 16, 2005)

Very nice mate, very nice indeed:smokin: :smokin:


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

picked her up the other day after a remap and the fitting of air injectors. there is still one thing that needs sorting but the main technical bloke from pectel is pretty busy at the mo so cant sort it until a later date. 

but still happy with the results for now with more to come

did 639bhp at 6930rpmand still climbing
with 509 torque

all was done with 1.4 bar of combined boost pressure

should see nearer 700 once properly finshed with that fuel set up


----------



## [N1ZMO] (Aug 28, 2005)

I just made a mess in my pants..
That is stunning


----------



## Big Sev (May 15, 2005)

Nice, very nice,

you must keep Silvo in business

Sev


----------



## tim b (Jan 5, 2004)

:smokin: :smokin: :smokin: 

Very very nice. Good job.


----------



## skydi (Mar 8, 2006)

Absolutely Stunning - WHAT A CAR - This will keep me on the right track to get a GTR one day (I have a GTS-T)

I love it - Well done you


----------



## stealth (Jul 6, 2004)

Great looking 33 ,pics are very good too ,I think you should lower it a bit more


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

stealth said:


> Great looking 33 ,pics are very good too ,I think you should lower it a bit more


i would do but have road humps in my road..lol


----------



## demondiablo (Sep 10, 2003)

that is just so so niceee
great set of photos to in my opinion


----------



## TII (Mar 30, 2006)

WOW...... just WOW


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

*That has to be*

The brightest engine bay I have ever seen. Superb.


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

that is special! 
engine looks on first glance like it could do more than 650!
great power tho!!!


----------



## Neal (Dec 10, 2005)

wow......... this is plain nuts  very nice ride!!!


----------



## Bobbejaan (Jan 18, 2006)

very nice and mean looking ride


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

Absolutely Stunning Example!:smokin: 

How come the engine bay it painted white? Are all silver GTR's like this?

- Kevin.


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

was looking alright til you photo'd the back! 

THAt'S ONE BIG GAY WING YOU'VE GOT THERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GTST R32 (Sep 20, 2005)

everytime i see the pics of this car i drewl its modded vnicely indeed i love that spoiler siuts you sir siuts you.


----------



## stuartstaples (Nov 14, 2004)

How can that rear wing be gay? A superb example of an R33 and immaculate engine bay. You should be very proud. Nice to know you use Paul @ EA for your mapping as well:smokin:


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

monoknot- the light makes the bay look white buts it actually grey. all silver skylines have a grey bay. well 33s as far as i know.

stuartstaples- paul fitted the one off management system and had the task of mapping it too. am very pleased with pauls work. i used too use him when i owned a cossie, the old man uses him for his 500 too. wouldnt let anyone else touch this system . plus i have known him since he was at mountune


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Gorgeous. I just love it! 

And beautiful pics BTW.


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

A HAIR ON TH EBACK OF THE NECK STANDER UPPER!!!! Superb


----------



## floatindolphin (Aug 17, 2004)

stuartstaples said:


> How can that rear wing be gay? A superb example of an R33 and immaculate engine bay. You should be very proud. Nice to know you use Paul @ EA for your mapping as well:smokin:



because it looks f'ing stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g vehicle. my favourite model. do you use it as a daily? because 614 is a lot...but i would do it if i had the fndings


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

bkvj said:


> s-t-u-n-n-i-n-g vehicle. my favourite model. do you use it as a daily? because 614 is a lot...but i would do it if i had the fndings


cheers fella, it is now 639 but will be upped once tubs have been re built. car isnt a daily runner, its only a weekend or evening car when weather is good..lol. dont come out in the rain if i can help it..lol


----------



## rb26 (Aug 29, 2004)

A stunning looking Gtr vith a great spec and a shiny enginebay.
Very nice work.

rb26.


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

Nice car. Quick question on the 700cc injectors. Is that x6 or x12?


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

injectors are x6 fella


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

How much boost are you using?


----------



## jasonchiu (Mar 8, 2006)

where can u get that custom anti lag launch control system?


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

i am running at 1.4 bar as i want a kick when it comes on boost.

the anti lag and launch etc is in the management system. that will cost you 4k just for the system and loom, then has too be fitted and mapped. then all the anti lag has too be setup . it is also going to run my 4wd system too throught the ecu. its a proper piece of kit


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

Looking good Deano.:smokin: 

Hows it going old boy?


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

hello steve fella, 

yeah im good, hope the cars going to plan for ya


----------



## Bandit (Jul 2, 2004)

b19bstgtr33 said:


> hello steve fella,
> 
> yeah im good, hope the cars going to plan for ya



Its getting there, slowly. With any luck the crank should be with us in about a week, then its just a case of rebuilding it. Heads been ported etc, block has been bored. Won't be long now. 


Steve


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

good stuff steve, you will have more power than me too.


----------



## Daniel-S (Aug 16, 2005)

:smokin:


----------



## petey (Feb 24, 2003)

looks more like a daddy rather than a baby!!!


----------



## Hustlehouston (Apr 13, 2006)

I want one too:smokin:


----------



## Flint (Mar 31, 2006)

*WOW*

Best looking engine bay ever:smokin: And the car as a whole looks VERY complete...
Keep up the good work - you are for sure an inspiration to others...


----------



## madenglishman (Oct 18, 2004)

Lovely car m8.....you followed me into the garage after the D1 event at Donny  

Sounded lovely too:smokin:


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

madenglishman- cheers fella

thanks for all your comments guys


----------



## Geordieboy (Dec 27, 2005)

awsome mate, i aspire mine too look that good one day....wheres that rich daddies girl i need so much now?


----------



## b19bstgtr33 (Oct 12, 2005)

here are a few newer pics of the car, hope you like






























































( one of my favs)


----------



## nismo240sx90 (Nov 16, 2005)

so sexy


----------



## gtrkid (Aug 4, 2006)

very very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mikster (Feb 17, 2006)

Stunning R33!!


----------



## G18RST (Dec 23, 2006)

Its so beautiful, its brought a tear to my eye and my wallets run off.


----------

